# BL book you wish to be written.



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I have 2 such book ideas that I would like to come into existence: 1. Da Bodyguard, biography of Nork Deddog, subtitled: Smash dem wat is trying ta urt da kernul. it can sound as joke but I really would like to see something written about most famous Ogryn in wh40k history. after all how many times we see Ogryns in novels [and most times in that rare moments they are not properly portrayed. only author that gave them justice was Anthony Raynolds]? it could be made as some kind of memories from some IG trooper or even officer that was witness of Nork's heroic deeds. maybe something ala Ciaphas Cain? 2. Background book about Tyranids that describes in details all things that we know about them. for example: all known major species, bio-ship classes etc. = all informations known from codexes etc. gathered in one book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I wish the suspense-heavy prelude to the awakening of the Void Dragon, behest thousands, if not millions of Platinum-Class Necrontyr constructs, and the openings of such a war against the pinnacle of the Adeptus Mechanicus, as the greatest of their hidden technologies are brought to bear against the eon-old might of the C`tan is written in a thick, blocky hardback. Think _Titanicus_ upon a far grander scale. A Black Library enthusiasts wet-dream made manifest, of course without a naked Ibram Gaunt *Shudders*

_Warriors of Ultramar_, the second book in the Ultramarines saga, focuses heavily upon the gellid, gory details of the Tyranids. Especially Bio-ships. Worth a read, if not for Learchus herroics.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

_Warriors of Ultramar_, the second book in the Ultramarines saga, focuses heavily upon the gellid, gory details of the Tyranids. Especially Bio-ships. Worth a read, if not for Learchus herroics.[/QUOTE]

I read it and it is one of better books in that boring series but as I wrote I want a background book not a novel.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Shadow Walker said:


> I read it and it is one of better books in that boring series but as I wrote I want a background book not a novel.


If you want a _background book_, which is essentially a major portion of an army`s _Codex_, then Codex: Tyranids is the most sufficing tome for this. Because -lets be honest- Black Library are not in the mood to wasting money producing a special background book/let, in the style of Collected Visions, upon a relatively boring army, that firstly: Are not Astartes (Hence why such will *never* happen) and secondly: Something as Alien as Tyranids. 

Perhaps Eisenhorn or Ravenor, or other Inquisitorial novels harp on about the Tyranids, I`ve not read them, though may do soon...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Siege of terra, got to be.
Thats going to be one hell of a book.

I'd also like a book about the creation of the primarchs


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Age of Apostasy. Simple as, the biggest action since the Heresy if I remember correctly. Of course that would probably fit better into a series than into a single book, unless it was omnibus size.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Xenology _has got a lot on Tyranids get that.

I'd like to see some sort of volume of the Codex Astartes released as a background book, akin to the Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, obviously it couldn't be the entire thing but it'd be nice to get some more info on this tome that a lot of people seem to despise without actually bothering to find out about it.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I want a book that tells us what those naughty night lords were up to in the time between The Dark King and when they showed up at Istvaan V at the end of Fulgrim.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i would like to have an book about the great war against chaos or the war against the daemons as seen by the elves


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd like a series to be about the Primarchs and what they did before they were discovered. Would be intersting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like to see a SM Battles book of the first war of Armageddon. SWs, GKs, demon primarchs, it's got it all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

What I wanted most was a Night Lords novel, and Aaron Dembski-Bowden gave us that and more. So I suppose after that I want a series on the Flesh Tearers or a Space Marine Battles novel about the World Engine and the Astral Knights.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Story on the Iron Warriors


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> Story on the Iron Warriors.


_Storm of Iron_.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

A World Eaters HH book. I heard ADB had that as his first choice for an HH book, third being Word Bearers. which is obviously what he got.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd personally like to see a World Eaters Pre Heresy book.

That or a novel on a little known chapter such as the Space Sharks or some other chapter...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

More night lords/Zho Shaal,lord of the night.
An Alpha legion Trilogy/omnibus.
Siege of terra. I know it will happen but i want it soon.
As for details on the tyranids. Forge world the Anphelion Project should have a fair bit.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'd like to see a SM Battles book of the first war of Armageddon. SWs, GKs, demon primarchs, it's got it all.


Totally agreed, its a beautiful war


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A book on the Red Hunters, the Inquisition's personal traitor-hunting chapter of space marines.

And some stuff on the awesome-but-less-written-about chapters, such as the Iron Hands, the Raven Guard (yeah yeah, I know, Thorpe did an audiobook), and the White Scars.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

the badab war would make a gd book methinks


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Storm of Iron_.


xD completely spaced on that book. What I really meant was a pre-heresy/during the heresy book to see what they were like (Also are they chaos undivided?)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> xD completely spaced on that book. What I really meant was a pre-heresy/during the heresy book to see what they were like. (Also are they chaos undivided?.)


Yes the Iron Warriors are Chaos Undivided. And a Pre-Heresy Iron Warriors novel?, we can only hope that Graham McNeill is listening when we ask him for it.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> And some stuff on the awesome-but-less-written-about chapters, such as the Iron Hands, the Raven Guard (yeah yeah, I know, Thorpe did an audiobook), and the White Scars.


Hunt for Voldorius is an upcoming Space Marine Battles novel featuring both the White Scars and Raven Guard.

In my humble opinion an audiobook doesn't even begin to scratch the surface of a very interesting chapter such as the Raven Guard.

I'd like to also see a novel for the Blood Ravens starring everyone's favorite Librarian Jonah Orion.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

A book about the young Emperor, like when he knew he was different. A book of short stories about who he was and what he did would be ultra cool. Or a War of Unification book. 

Anything Black Templars would be amazing for me to.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Something about the Inquisition. Delving more into the beginnings of some of the factions, the important events related to the Holy Ordos, standout cases, etc. Maybe something on Lichtenstein or Xanthus. (The latter would be great since he single-handidly formed the most notorious and cemented radical faction.)


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

id like to read more about the emperor. Did he really pull wings off flies when he was a boy?
"the early adventures of the kid who can blow shit up with his mind" - a working title- granted. 
Laugh along as young Nigel T Emperor flicks young Tzeench with a rolled up towel.
"Hey Zeech you ******!... gay-lord of change more like!!" etc etc.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

ongoing novel series about Black Templars written by Dan Abnett or Aaron D-B [other authors please stay away from my favourite chapter].


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

ownzu said:


> the badab war would make a gd book methinks


A book or two about the badab war would be great. It might not have been as important as the Age of Apostasy but it was still one of the biggest rebellions in Imperium history.

I'd also love a book about the origin of the Deathwatch.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

joechip said:


> I'd also love a book about the origin of the Deathwatch.


This. Or something like missions undertaken by a Deathwatch Killteam. I remember there is a short story in the Necron Codex about them blowing up a tomb... but I want more. Like them infiltrating a Hive Ship and nuking it or something.

Also, something about the Dark Age of Technology, perhaps the fight against the Men of Iron, the first Titans and crap like that.

Another one- about Russ kicking ass and taking names for 10,000 years in the warp. And a book about the 13th Space Wolf company (The Wulfen)


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Having read Imperial Armour books even though i have zero interest in game rules, Siege of Vraks has shown much potentional as book. It has so much going on that even 2-3 books could easily made out of it.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

dark angel said:


> The Age of Apostasy. Simple as, the biggest action since the Heresy if I remember correctly. Of course that would probably fit better into a series than into a single book, unless it was omnibus size.


Took the words right out of my mouth. As soon as I read the topic my immediate thought was Age of Apostasy. I'm a fluff junkie so I would love for all kinds of things to be written about. Creation of Primarchs, legions II and XI, the failing golden throne, Primarchs one by one making their return. 

The lore is so massive GW can go in so many directions. My only wish is that the story progresses a little. Not fast though. Baby steps.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Quite simply: Assassin's. We want moar!

Being serious, with dreadful Internet meme's/cliche's aside, I would truly like more upon the Grey Knights. Ben Counter (whom often is found wanting, critisism-wise) to be fair, didn't do a bad job. Of course, he didn't sink his talons into the Chapter and dredge up a shit-ton of details concerning their history, previous actions, or anything that _truly_ seperates them from ''ordinary'' Astartes. I enjoyed all three novels, immensely, hence why I won't judge him too harshly for That Which Shall/Or Should Never Be Spoken Of (_Battle for the Abyss_) 

I've heard AD-B is interested in the Grey Knights, but considering how... bare... _Helsreach_ was, of details upon the Black Templars, despite being an overall excellent read, then I'm not convinced, as of yet (To be honest, AD-B fans, _The First Heretic _may win me over) That said, _Soul Hunter _did contain a shit-load of details upon the Night Lords, arguably to such an extent, they won't even require a Heresy novel. 

If AD-B was my bitch, and I had the leesh, I'd whip him into writing more on the Black Legion- in my opinion, the highlight of _Soul Hunter_ :victory: What do I want written? The Cleansing of Olympia, Awakening of the Void Dragon and the Grey Knight's raining (thrice-blessed bolter shells) on Angron's parade at Armageddon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> I'd whip him into writing more on the Black Legion


You may be in luck, ADB has expressed great interest in writing a Black Legion duology focussing on Abaddon and his rise to power within the Legion post-Heresy, leading upto the First Black Crusade. Sounds very good to me!


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You may be in luck, ADB has expressed great interest in writing a Black Legion duology focussing on Abaddon and his rise to power within the Legion post-Heresy, leading upto the First Black Crusade. Sounds very good to me!


That would be very cool to see detailed novels on Abaddon's rise to power within the Black Legion. Super excited to hear more news about this. I wish the BL would pump out the novels quicker, because I can't get enough. :wacko:


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I want an Eye of terror set, that details the thoughts, infighting and re-deployment and adjusting that took place in the time during and after the Renegade Marines retreated into the Eye.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Therizza said:


> This. Or something like missions undertaken by a Deathwatch Killteam. I remember there is a short story in the Necron Codex about them blowing up a tomb... but I want more. Like them infiltrating a Hive Ship and nuking it or something.
> 
> Also, something about the Dark Age of Technology, perhaps the fight against the Men of Iron, the first Titans and crap like that.
> 
> Another one- about Russ kicking ass and taking names for 10,000 years in the warp. And a book about the 13th Space Wolf company (The Wulfen)


Well, Steve Parker is working on a full length Deathwatch novel but it could be a long time before it's finished. If you haven't already I suggest you check out Steve's short story Headhunted from Hero's of the Space Marines. Top notch Deathwatch action featuring the same Killteam that will eventually be in his novel.

As for Russ, I prefer nestersan's suggestion that he's not crusading in the eye of terror, he's just lost. Like a confused tourist hopelessly wandering in circles.

Space Wolf: Primarch, we've passed that Deamon world 78 times! We're lost! I'm begging you, please stop for directions!
Leman Russ: NEVER!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Of course, I don't wield an ounce of power within such matters but, if I could decide, one would:

-Ask AD-B to write more upon the Flesh Tearers Chapter, Black Templars and perhaps a few of the more distinct Imperial Guard Regiments. I loved his Black Templars and his human characters within _Helsreach_, and within all 3 (Except _The First Heretic_) novels thus far, there have been mentions of the Flesh Tearers. If there is to be 6 Night Lords books, then perhaps we may see these intertwined with Talos and Co.? :victory:

-Dan Abnett; I know his schedule will -and always shall- revolve around Gaunts Ghosts (GG spin-offs?) and the final Trilogy of Trilogies for the Inquisition, alongside Horus Heresy... stuff; but a continuing of the Iron Snakes, or perhaps Imperial Fists (The latter of which he has expressed an interest...) would be great for an Imperial Fist fan like me; who felt a little... let-down by _Sons of Dorn_.

Also, the Astral Claws and The [insert random noun here] Machine? I've heard it mentioned and it -for want of a better word- sounds fucking badassery. Obviously other ''Battles'' like The First War for Armaggedon, and perhaps Fulgrim/Alpharius emergence? And Guilliman's ''death''? Oh! Obviously I'm wanting the Cleansing of Olympia, early Black Crusades and the Void Dragon awaking....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If it were up to me I would ask for...

A Space Marines Battles novel about the Astral Knights and the World Engine. Its a frelling amazing battle of epic proportions, with plenty of heroism and a sacrifice to echo throughout the history of the Angels of Death.

A Warhammer Heroes novel about Lokhir Fellheart. Fighting on the vampire coasts, the elven port of Tor Canabre, or his greatest victory against the denizens of the deep in the sunken city of Chupayotl, the exploits of the Lord of Blessed Dread would be an excellent read.

A Dark Eldar series by Anthony Reynolds. His portrayal of Dracon Althir Drazjaer, Mandrake Jarael and the other Dark Eldar antagonists in _Dark Disciple_ has been universally praised by Black Library fans. I have yet to find anyone who did not like them. The Dark Eldar are my favourites in all of 40k, and he has told me that a Dark Eldar series is something he'd be interested in, so im holding out hope it will be his next project. *For Commorragh!*.

And of course a Night Lords series, my favourite of the Space Marines both traitor and loyalist, and Aaron Dembski-Bowden answered my hopes with his excellent series, Talos and Uzas are some of my favourites in BL and im eagerly awaiting the next novel_Blood Reaver_.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

A proper Alpha Legion book.

A Space Marines Battle book detailing the Purging of Basillicas. Was a chapter home world of the Emperors Swords Chapter that was a necron tomb world that woke up. The Emperors Swords were destroyed to a man. 30 years later the Fire Lords Chapter came along and purged the necron's.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I would like to see a series of Novels detailing the Pre-Unification era when the Emperor was battling foes on Terra to unite Mankind...there are many times in the Heresy series where it is alluded too and tantalizing details are mentioned, but that's it.
I think it would be an awesome series


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I want some more Cadian IG novels in the style á la Cadian Blood or Gunheads! Or some stories about the Traitor legions Emperors Children, Black Legion and Alpha Legion!

I want to say Word Bearers as well, but there is already an trilogy (which I cant find the 2nd book to), so I'll skip them.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'd like a series to be about the Primarchs and what they did before they were discovered. Would be intersting.


I agree. Would make for another great series. 



The Psyker said:


> In my humble opinion an audiobook doesn't even begin to scratch the surface of a very interesting chapter such as the Raven Guard.


Agreed. 



joechip said:


> I'd also love a book about the origin of the Deathwatch.


Agreed. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You may be in luck, ADB has expressed great interest in writing a Black Legion duology focussing on Abaddon and his rise to power within the Legion post-Heresy, leading upto the First Black Crusade. Sounds very good to me!


I was totally excited when I read that interview. Good idea indeed. 





A book about the 13th company of the Space Wolves would be rad. 

I also think the Imperial Fists don't get enough love. Come on, they use a pain glove!! How cool is that? A book about the Iron Cage incident would be pretty damn sweet. 

Another book about the Alpha Legion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd love a series about The _Black Templars_ or _Crimson Fists_, that would be awesome .


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'd love a series about The _Black Templars_ or _Crimson Fists_, that would be awesome .


While I would enjoy those too I would prefer to see another Imperial Fists series start up. I'd even settle for the last author to continue it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I've said it before; I'll say it again...

The Rise of Abaddon within the Black Legion; the early Crusades against the Imperium; the fall to Chaos from their noble, Sons of Horus ideals... ADB.

Imperial Fists - Dan Abnett! I mean... they are such an interesting Chapter and one of the most glorious Legions. They deserve better than Roberson. I'd even love for the Iron Cage to be yet another Abnett/McNeill special.

Void Dragon awakening... (For what... the third time this thread?) The technological pinacle of the Necrontyr led by their C'tan, and a sea of Platinum-class contrusts against the undivided might of the Mechanicus. I believe a Xenos incarnation of the Omnissiah and the potential rammifications to Martian faith would force the Magos' to unleash every creation they have locked up on Mars in defence of their home-planet.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll second the rise of Failbaddon, would be pretty pimp to see what happened to the other Black legion guys to.

A book on when Horus body was yoinked by the EC's would be interesting too!


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Now that I think about it. A series of novels depicting _The Forging_. It's one of the longer periods of time during "The Age of the Imperium" lasting some 2,000+ years. You have many events occurring within this time frame such as _The Astropath Wars_, _Siege of Eternitys gate_, _The Blade of Infinity_, and _The Howling_. 

Also within The Age of the Imperium you have the period of time _The Age of Rebirth_ with events such as _The Scouring_ and _The Beheading_.

So much potential.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

There is an endless list of era's that can be created within the 4TK universe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My hopes for books..


The Reign of Blood Trilogy, I want to see the rise, reign and fall of the mad High Lord Goge Vandire, the Astartes rebellion against the Imperium and the 2nd Siege of Terra. Black Templars, Fire Hawks, Soul Drinkers and Imperial Fists besieging the Ecclesiarchal Palace against the Daughters of the Emperor. It could be an epic series.


A Tyrannic Wars series, the 1st Tyrannic War from Ultramarines pov against Behemoth would be quite a good addition but the best would be the 2nd Tyrannic War, a duology, featuring both Ultramarines at Ichar IV and Eldar at Iyanden. Now that would be excellent.


The World Engine, the ultimate sacrifice and final battle of the Astral Knights chapter against the undying Necrons and their World Engine planet destroyer. The codex doesn't do this battle justice enough and only a full novel, SM Battles, can do that.


Warhammer Heroes novels about my favourite characters, firstly Lokhir Fellheart, the slaver-king of the Dark Elf Corsairs and Lord of Blessed Dread, secondly Vilitch the Twisted Twin and his cursed brother Thor, and thirdly Archaon the Everchosen, that would be the best Warhammer novel ever!. It should be about his quest to recover the nine artefacts of Chaos, an incredibly epic journey.


An Inquisition series about Witch Hunter Tyrus, Inquisitor Dannica and renegade Inquisitor Lichtenstein, the small nuggets of information on these three paints a very good story, yet is incomplete. I long to learn how it ends, either with Lichtenstein's damnation or Tyrus and Dannica's painful deaths.


A new Grey Knights series, one that delves more deeply into their chapter and ways rather than just one Grey Knight. Hoping that ADB follows through on his ideas for a new GK series, and that BL let him do it. If he can make them as cool as his Night Lords, then there'll be a new hit Astartes series.


A Death Korps of Krieg series, my favourite of the Imperial Guard and thats saying something because I don't really care for the Guard much, but the Death Korps rule and i'd love to see more about them, the most grim and fatalistic of the Imperial Guard and yet one of the most feared.


A Dark Eldar series, written by Anthony Reynolds or maybe Nick Kyme. The Dark Eldar are my absolute favourites in 40k, just scraping above the Night Lords, and with their new update comes new lore and models and im hoping that someone will take up the reigns of a book series, either Reynolds for his excellent portrayal of them in his Word Bearers series or perhaps Nick Kyme for his great portrayal of them in his Salamanders series.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd like a novel about the Exorcists chapter of Space Marines. What little fluff on them that exists is very intriguing and it would be really cool to see them fleshed out more in their own book.



gauntsghost025 said:


> Or a War of Unification book.





Arcangel said:


> I would like to see a series of Novels detailing the Pre-Unification era when the Emperor was battling foes on Terra to unite Mankind...there are many times in the Heresy series where it is alluded too and tantalizing details are mentioned, but that's it.
> I think it would be an awesome series


A Unification Wars book or series of books would be great. It would have smaller scale, lower technology battles that all take place in the post apocalyptic, Mad Max like setting of pre-unification Terra. That would be a big change from the galaxy spanning wars and battles of say the Horus Heresy series of novels. Plus we would see the very first, all terran Space Marines before their Primarchs or recruits from other planets could influence the Legions. It would be interesting to see how they differed from Great Crusade era Space Marines and I'd love to see them battling the techno-barbarian hordes of Terra. 



Lord of the Night said:


> A Death Korps of Krieg series, my favourite of the Imperial Guard and thats saying something because I don't really care for the Guard much, but the Death Korps rule and i'd love to see more about them, the most grim and fatalistic of the Imperial Guard and yet one of the most feared.


Well, the Death Korps are getting their own novel, Dead Men Walking. And for anyone who can't wait for that novel the Death Korps make a small but badass appearance in Warriors of Ultramar. The line in Dark Angel's signature "We're the Death Korp of Krieg, son. Did you think that was just a pretty name? We never retreat. We fight and we die, that's the Krieg way.", that's from Warriors of Ultramar.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I want a Night Lords Horus Heresy novel.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thinking about it, what would be interesting would be an Iron Hands post-Isstvan novel and/or short story. We havn't a clue what the remainder of the Legion (only the veteran companies having gone with Ferrus to Isstvan V) were occupied with throughout the Age of Darkness. I actually think it would make a very interesting plot, the first Legion to lose their Primarch and to have to come to terms with it. By the time the remainder of the Legions/Chapters lost their Primarchs post-Heresy/post-Scouring the Iron Hands had already been without Ferrus Manus for decades if not over a century.

I just think that this sort of tale deserves some pen and ink. An entire Legion left leaderless and it's entire veteran companies slaughtered by Horus' treachery. What would be left for the Iron Hands? How do they even start to overcome the death of a Primarch? Would another individual attempt to fill the void left by Manus? Would they challenge the traitors as recklessly throughout the Age of Darkness as Ferrus did on Isstvan? Why weren't they present during the Siege of Terra? 

I just think it would make such an interesting story-arc.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

A Unification Wars series, if only so I can find out what became of Australia (my current theory is sentient snakes). Lots of room for Mechanicum hi-jinks too. Maybe expand on the Solar system as a whole?

A Macharian Crusade book, or maybe series of books. Humanity's greatest military expedition since the Great Crusade has to be worth a little ink on paper.

A book about any of the great upheavals, the Reign of Blood, Plague of Unbelief, Nova-Terra Interregnum etc.

An in-universe Chronicles of Ursh in the same vein as The Uplifting Primer only with more epic old-timey language and illustrations by John Blanche.

A book or two about the origins and goings-on of the Legion of the Damned, from their decaying point of view or maybe an Inquisitor or something?

More on non-Imperial humanity, and the Mutant experience in the 41st millennium. 

More Mechanicus books! I'm a sucker for those freaks.


----------

